# A must for the hot summer



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

A must for this long hot summer:


----------



## brik-el (Feb 24, 2012)

COOL!

What kind?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Ha! Where'd you get that? :thumbsup:


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Absolutely priceless!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Carl


----------



## gandy dancer#1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang it carl i want one of those, you come up with the neatest stuff!!


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

lol very nice!!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

This and a number of other "beer" cars were put together by a gentleman that I had meet in South Carolina.


----------

